# Gritty Amphibia



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Not one for the purists out there I'm afraid. I was never keen on the garish looks, and the date change is always a chore on these. So one bit of 400 grit later and bingo...

Before:










After:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

djacks42 said:


> Not one for the purists out there I'm afraid. I was never keen on the garish looks, and the date change is always a chore on these. So one bit of 400 grit later and bingo...
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


2nd pic aint working dude


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

try again.. :cry2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

As I always say to the 710 "If at first you don't succeed"

Suck harder


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

As I'm wearing the very same watch today, I really, really, really want to see the 'after' pic!


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes the after would be good


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

And the after pic?


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking to buy one of these, the after pic please.


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

marillion2 said:


> I'm looking to buy one of these, the after pic please.


Well i've never had any probs before. It shows up and then seems to vanish after a while..










and link as back up..

photobox


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hope you kept the numbers to stick back on if you decide to sell it again :lol:


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

mel said:


> Hope you kept the numbers to stick back on if you decide to sell it again :lol:


Nah - sanded the whole face down to the brass to get the paper on nice and smooth. :lol: Just need to find some better hands for it now.

Can anyone tell me why the photo keeps dissapearing? It shows up fine in the preview.


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

ok - resized smaller now..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd give up if I were you, your technology is being very unkind at the moment.


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Stan said:


> I'd give up if I were you, your technology is being very unkind at the moment.


I have not seen the answer yet, but other Photobox users are having the same issue. So, until I figure it out, I'm going to try with tinypic. Wish me luck!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now that's what I call a sterile dial. Certainly different though.


----------

